# Peep Height Question...



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I have asked this question once before in the public forum, but recieved not a single bit of help.. probably because I wasnt shooting foam. So since I am really working at trying to get better at field, I thought I might ask here and see what you guys think...

I have always heard that for sighting in for field, you might want to move your peep sight down a bit to adjust for the longer distances, that way you wont loose your anchor point. I have personally struggled with keeping my anchor point on the 60+ yard targets, and thought this might help, but cant seem to find out if this will actually solve my probelm. Every time I draw, anchor, then aim at the 60yarder, I am set, and the peep is lined up. I guess Im not sure I understand the physics of how this is supposed to work, yet I _KNOW _I am having a problem anchoring at longer distances. 

My only thought is to draw level to a 60 or 70 yard target with my eyes closed, and then open to see where my peep is. Then adjust as needed... but with that in mind, Ive noticed that I might need to move UP not down....

Does anyone have any thoughts on adjusting your peep at longer distances, and how to keep a consistant anchor point at those distances....?

I can consistantly shoot 20-4x's out to 45-50yards... but once I get farther back, the groups explode, and I cant seem to be comfortable with my anchor point at that distance.
I could really use some help here,... anyone have any thoughts? Please?!

B~


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

From what I have read and done myself one would set your peep to "neutral" for about 40Y as that is the average distance at which most of your shots will be taken ... Neutral meaning drawing and acnhoring wit your eyes closed and then setting the peep so that it is lined up when you open your eyes. As I shoot both FITA and field I set my peep at 50m and leave it at that.

This will mean that you may be a little hunched for the closer shots and may have to anchor a little lower for the longer shots. 

I have found taht to reach 90m on a FITA range I am anchoring on my neck instead of my jaw. While this may feel strange at first the most important thing is to keep the anchor solid regardless of where it is ... as long as the anchor is solid, peep and sight ring aligned, pin on target and the release executed properly the arrows go where I want them to go ...


----------



## gripNrip (Oct 7, 2003)

Ive only been shooting field for about four years so I am definitely do not consider myself an authority on technical issues... You will surely get a lot of technical help on here. However, in my opinion consistency is the name of the game. I have never considered anchoring differently for a shot from 20 yards, than a shot at 80 yards. 

Perhaps the exploding groups are a simpton of another issue. You might experiment with your draw length. I was having a similar issue and I shortened my draw length by 1/2 inch and it made a big diference. Just a thought...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm not an authority like most here on AT and not anymore than an average shooter, but I've been shooting field for 50 years,and I've learned a few small thing. I set my peep so that I am very comfortable with both seeing thru the center of my peep at 60y and with what my form is doing. I'm not a big speed advocate by any stretch of the imagination, but I can say that a faster bow does eliminate some of this problem by your sight marks being close together, so you don't have to aim at the moon to shoot 60/80y. If you peep is too high, more than likely it will make you shoot left at the longer ranges. I only shoot around 250FPS. I've found pulling my sight bar in to where the total sight length is 30" or less helps too. Also something to think about, I have also found that when you get back there in the 60 or more range, you might find out you need to shorten your draw maybe an eigth of an inch or so even if you can drill a 50 constantly...And it might make you even better at inside 50. Just a few thoughts from an old fart.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

ohhh come on uncle gus! 50 years has to count for something doesnt it?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I can't shoot 2" groups at 40 yards and I don't shoot 350FPS, nor do I hardly ever shoot rubber deer, although I do belong to the ASA. I watch the World cup, European field archery, and the World Championships religiously. I don't need help figuring out what color fletches and strings I want, and I've not ever dry fired a bow... I pretty much a Non entity on here.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> I'm not an authority like most here on AT and not anymore than an average shooter, but I've been shooting field for 50 years,and I've learned a few small thing. I set my peep so that I am very comfortable with both seeing thru the center of my peep at 60y and with what my form is doing. I'm not a big speed advocate by any stretch of the imagination, but I can say that a faster bow does eliminate some of this problem by your sight marks being close together, so you don't have to aim at the moon to shoot 60/80y. If you peep is too high, more than likely it will make you shoot left at the longer ranges. I only shoot around 250FPS. I've found pulling my sight bar in to where the total sight length is 30" or less helps too. Also something to think about, I have also found that when you get back there in the 60 or more range, you might find out you need to shorten your draw maybe an eigth of an inch or so even if you can drill a 50 constantly...And it might make you even better at inside 50. Just a few thoughts from an old fart.


That is very interesting.. I do find myself shooting left at the longer distances. Very regularly. Maybe I should work on moving my peep down. I could certainly stand to move my sight back, just to try something different...
Thank you for the help... your 50 years proves very helpful...

anyone else have any thoughts... I welcome anything at this point....

B~


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I can't shoot 2" groups at 40 yards and I don't shoot 350FPS, nor do I hardly ever shoot rubber deer, although I do belong to the ASA. I watch the World cup, European field archery, and the World Championships religiously. I don't need help figuring out what color fletches and strings I want, and I've not ever dry fired a bow... I pretty much a Non entity on here.


you must be on the other oar of the boat i'm in
:darkbeer:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Brad HT said:


> ---- I _KNOW _I am having a problem anchoring at longer distances.
> 
> My only thought is to draw level to a 60 or 70 yard target with my eyes closed, and then open to see where my peep is. Then adjust as needed... but with that in mind, Ive noticed that I might need to move UP not down....
> 
> ...


I set peep height for best comfort at 50-55 yds, which is about the middle of a field site tape. For me, shooting has a lot to do with "feel" and "comfort". The problem lies in the big difference in the "feel" between 20 and 60-80. If you will spend more time practicing at the longest stakes (where you are now weakest), then that feel will become much more comfortable. It will then become the short stakes that feel slightly uncomfortable/tight/scrunched, but that should not cost any points. Your milage may vary considerably---just my thoughts.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> I set peep height for best comfort at 50-55 yds, which is about the middle of a field site tape. For me, shooting has a lot to do with "feel" and "comfort". The problem lies in the big difference in the "feel" between 20 and 60-80. If you will spend more time practicing at the longest stakes (where you are now weakest), then that feel will become much more comfortable. It will then become the short stakes that feel slightly uncomfortable/tight/scrunched, but that should not cost any points. Your milage may vary considerably---just my thoughts.


that's what i do....centered on the long end of the mid-ranges and adjust accordingly for the rest.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

TNMAN said:


> I set peep height for best comfort at 50-55 yds, which is about the middle of a field site tape. For me, shooting has a lot to do with "feel" and "comfort". The problem lies in the big difference in the "feel" between 20 and 60-80. If you will spend more time practicing at the longest stakes (where you are now weakest), then that feel will become much more comfortable. It will then become the short stakes that feel slightly uncomfortable/tight/scrunched, but that should not cost any points. Your milage may vary considerably---just my thoughts.


Thats such an interesting concept to me, considering I practice 99% indoors on a 5 spot, almost year round...

B~


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Brad HT said:


> Thats such an interesting concept to me, considering I practice 99% indoors on a 5 spot, almost year round.. B~


OK. That's the problem. Save the indoors for winter if you ever dream about shooting top target with Jesse and Cuz at Outdoor Nats. On the other hand, there is definitely more empha$i$ on indoors these days.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

TNMAN said:


> OK. That's the problem. Save the indoors for winter if you ever dream about shooting top target with Jesse and Cuz at Outdoor Nats. On the other hand, there is definitely more empha$i$ on indoors these days.


lol.... I really do want to practice more outdoors, but my options for long yardage practice is extremely limited...

I really do want to get better, and I feel like my only limitation at this point is my accuracy past 60+ yards. I feel like my form/anchor point is breaking down just after I settle in... its such a wierd feeling...

Im not the type to chase after products or bows that will help me shoot better. I will pay good money for a coach and instruction, if it will honestly help me get better. The main probelm is that target, and field specifically around here is minimal at best. If I could just find someone near here or even over the interwebs, to just give me some personal, and specific instruction to fix this problem, I would be insanely grateful.

B~


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> you must be on the other oar of the boat i'm in
> :darkbeer:


 Yep. I love being a total no nothing. No one expects anything of you because you're ALWAYS wrong.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

It is kind of a personal thing like some kind of hinted at as far as which distance you set your peep at. For me depending on the bow I am shooting I set mine between 40 and 60 yds. I tend to be a bit more comfortable in the 45-50 yd range usually. With my Katera XL I usually set it around 45 yds which is close to the avg distance on a field round that way I am comfy at all distances. Everything kind of just falls into place at all distance anchor wise this way. The other day when I set it I went with 50 and all feels good although I seem to feel a little bit more comfy at the shorter distances with it set in the 40-45 range. But on the longer distances I have a tendency to look through the bottom of the peep. So I am trying to fix that issue with the 50 setting. 

I tried 60 a little last year after using 40-45 yds the year before and that just wasn't working at all for me. So I went back to my standard 40 setting. Last Sat I shot the first half set around 40-44 yds and then shot the 2nd half with the 50 setting and everything was perfect so i marked it and tied everything in there.

You just need to pick a distance in the 40-60 yd range and get to shooting and see which is going to work best for you. It's easier to be a little scrunched up at the shorter distances and still shoot good then it is to be comfy on the close ones and floating on the longer ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Kade said:


> It is kind of a personal thing like some kind of hinted at as far as which distance you set your peep at. For me depending on the bow I am shooting I set mine between 40 and 60 yds. I tend to be a bit more comfortable in the 45-50 yd range usually. With my Katera XL I usually set it around 45 yds which is close to the avg distance on a field round that way I am comfy at all distances. Everything kind of just falls into place at all distance anchor wise this way. The other day when I set it I went with 50 and all feels good although I seem to feel a little bit more comfy at the shorter distances with it set in the 40-45 range. But on the longer distances I have a tendency to look through the bottom of the peep. So I am trying to fix that issue with the 50 setting.
> 
> I tried 60 a little last year after using 40-45 yds the year before and that just wasn't working at all for me. So I went back to my standard 40 setting. Last Sat I shot the first half set around 40-44 yds and then shot the 2nd half with the 50 setting and everything was perfect so i marked it and tied everything in there.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help.. I really do appreciate it....

so the question remains... HOW do I go about setting the peep for that distance? Is it just as simple as drawing at a 50yd bale, closing my eyes, anchor, then open to see where I fall? Or is there another way to go about setting my peep at that distance....?

Sorry to bother you guys with this... It might seem trivial to some, but I feel like having a consistant anchor at longer distances has been my one form defect, if you will....

thanks again..

B~


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

same process to set the peep for 20yds as it is for 50yds. you're trying to look deeper into something that isnt difficult at all.


what does GRIV say?....dont overthink it.


but remember i am part of the 99.9% that is unqualified.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Unclegus said:


> I can't shoot 2" groups at 40 yards and I don't shoot 350FPS, nor do I hardly ever shoot rubber deer, although I do belong to the ASA. I watch the World cup, European field archery, and the World Championships religiously. I don't need help figuring out what color fletches and strings I want, and I've not ever dry fired a bow... I pretty much a Non entity on here.


I am heavily debating on making this my signature line


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

edgerat said:


> I am heavily debating on making this my signature line


 Just use the first line of my signature. It kind of tells all....


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Brad, you need not appologize for asking questions on this forum. Everyone here will be glad to help. And I aggree with setting your peep at the 40 to 55 yard range. For me it is 45 yards on the bow I am shooting now. That is where I feel more comfortable through the whole distance range on a field course.
By the way, I look forward to shooting with you at the HillBilly. Bill


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brad HT said:


> That is very interesting..* I do find myself shooting left at the longer distances. Very regularly. *Maybe I should work on moving my peep down. I could certainly stand to move my sight back, just to try something different...
> Thank you for the help... your 50 years proves very helpful...
> 
> anyone else have any thoughts... I welcome anything at this point....
> ...


I see a lot of helpful peep info, but.. if you are consistently shooting left at longer distances, you probably need to click your rest right a click or two.. or do a walkback tune and get your centershot fine tuned.. :wink:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

willieM said:


> Brad, you need not appologize for asking questions on this forum. Everyone here will be glad to help. And I aggree with setting your peep at the 40 to 55 yard range. For me it is 45 yards on the bow I am shooting now. That is where I feel more comfortable through the whole distance range on a field course.
> By the way, I look forward to shooting with you at the HillBilly. Bill


Thanks bill and everyone..,. This weekend I think I will first do another walk back tune, just to make sure....(thanks sticky). Then I will try setting up my peep for 50 yards... 

One more question... What does everyone use for a peep aperture? I have a hooded super peep, but I am most comfortable without anything in it. It's wide open, and very clear. I just happen to personally like it.... Thoughts?

B~


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

When you say your groups fall apart, are you saying they go everywhere??? I agree with Sticky about the center shot thing, but let he thorw this in.... When I had trouble with my peep being too high, I would get arrows strung across the left side of the dot to the pro line that you could lay a level on. If you're having trouble getting the bow to hold still, I'd look at draw length. I personally just an old cheap ass trupeep with a small hole that just fits around the circumference of the scope at full draw and a really big circle in the scope.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I, like the old guy (lol) use an aperture that will just allow me to see the outer ring of my scope when at full draw. It helps eliminate centering issues between the peep and scope.. just make sure you see the scope ring fully in the peep view and let er eat!! :becky: I shoot a small scope, so my aperture is pretty small on my field rig. On my hunting rigs I have a larger sight, so I shoot a 1/4" peep (and the sight is fixed and much closer than my field scope to the peep). You can use the sight bar adjustment to fine tune this a bit too, by moving the sight in or out to give you a good scope picture.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

rock monkey said:


> same process to set the peep for 20yds as it is for 50yds. you're trying to look deeper into something that isnt difficult at all.
> what does GRIV say?....dont overthink it.
> but remember i am part of the 99.9% that is unqualified.


Did GRIV actually say that? About the peeps that is...  Just curious. I like GRIV, I just can't imagine he advocates for not changing your peep height when you step outdoors.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> I, like the old guy (lol) use an aperture that will just allow me to see the outer ring of my scope when at full draw. It helps eliminate centering issues between the peep and scope.. just make sure you see the scope ring fully in the peep view and let er eat!! :becky: I shoot a small scope, so my aperture is pretty small on my field rig. On my hunting rigs I have a larger sight, so I shoot a 1/4" peep (and the sight is fixed and much closer than my field scope to the peep). You can use the sight bar adjustment to fine tune this a bit too, by moving the sight in or out to give you a good scope picture.


Old???? I totally Resemble that.....


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Brad HT said:


> Thank you for your help.. I really do appreciate it....
> 
> so the question remains... HOW do I go about setting the peep for that distance? Is it just as simple as drawing at a 50yd bale, closing my eyes, anchor, then open to see where I fall? Or is there another way to go about setting my peep at that distance....?
> 
> ...


Exactly. Draw, open eyes. Move peep to align correctly. 

Everything in archery usually is as simple as it seems :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Old???? I totally Resemble that.....


Well, they call me the Ancient One, so.. I kinda do too... lol


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> What does everyone use for a peep aperture? I have a hooded super peep, but I am most comfortable without anything in it. It's wide open, and very clear. I just happen to personally like it.... Thoughts?


Brad, imo you may have too large an opening if you are using the SuperPeep with no apertures installed. How much do you see outside your scope housing with your current set-up while at full draw? If you are seeing a lot of space, i.e. the housing doesn't just fill the peep at full draw, around the housing you may not be staying correctly centered up in the peep. Hence making it difficult to be in the same place from short to long distance in your anchor point references. Way too easy to be looking through the peep inconsistently if you are not able to center the housing in the peep, imo, without even knowing you are doing it.

Similar to what the others have noted, I also set my peep so my anchor feels most comfortable at a longer distance. For myself, I set my peep height at around 60yd. The reason I go with a longer distance for myself is because that is where I have the most issues executing a solid shot if my anchor doesn't feel just right. I can more easily live with the feeling of being a little "scrunched" up on the closer 15-30yd shots on the field round and still execute comfortably, but if I feel too "loose" in my anchor at longer distances I also tend to run horizontally across the target like Unclegus noted.

>>--------->


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

CHPro said:


> Brad, imo you may have too large an opening if you are using the SuperPeep with no apertures installed. How much do you see outside your scope housing with your current set-up while at full draw? If you are seeing a lot of space, i.e. the housing doesn't just fill the peep at full draw, around the housing you may not be staying correctly centered up in the peep. Hence making it difficult to be in the same place from short to long distance in your anchor point references. Way too easy to be looking through the peep inconsistently if you are not able to center the housing in the peep, imo, without even knowing you are doing it.
> 
> Similar to what the others have noted, I also set my peep so my anchor feels most comfortable at a longer distance. For myself, I set my peep height at around 60yd. The reason I go with a longer distance for myself is because that is where I have the most issues executing a solid shot if my anchor doesn't feel just right. I can more easily live with the feeling of being a little "scrunched" up on the closer 15-30yd shots on the field round and still execute comfortably, but if I feel too "loose" in my anchor at longer distances I also tend to run horizontally across the target like Unclegus noted.
> 
> >>--------->


Thats an excellent point... I never thought about an aperature being an additinal influence into the issue... I will add one in and try it... Ive never really paid attention to how much around my housing I actually see.... hmmm...

B~


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Brad HT said:


> Thats an excellent point... I never thought about an aperature being an additinal influence into the issue... I will add one in and try it... Ive never really paid attention to how much around my housing I actually see.... hmmm...
> 
> B~


I have come to realize that the vast majority of people shoot way too big of a peep. I usually use a peep smaller for hunting then most use for target I think. 

It makes a BIG difference as far as consistency goes. Order the 2nd and 3rd size aperture for your peep. One of them will more then likely be right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting practice session this weekend. I started out by changing my anchor point. I have been working on this for a while, and I knew this would help some as well. Also, I got rid of my kisser/eliminator button. Also part of the anchor point adjustment I have been working on. The other changes I made and paid attention to was the Peep aperture, and peep height. I added an aperture that I had floating around and wanted to pay attention to the peep height when I drew on the 50 yarder. The peep is _significantly_ darker... I will just have to get used to that, though the size is just right... I can just barely see the scope ring, which is a major change. Just with this change, I felt more accurate, and knew that it was going to help. Fortunately the peep height was just right for the longer distances, so I didnt have to change anything there... I did have some odd flyers in the outer 4 ring, but those were mental errors that shouldnt have happened... still working on those..
I was very happy with my 532 score... I have shot better, but I have never felt this accurate. I know I still have some things to work on, but at least this seems like something that is one major step in the right direction...

Thanks so much everyone for all the help~! And if you can think of anything else that I should think of, please feel free to offer it up!

B~


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

That's a quite respectable score, considering all you just changed.. :chortle: :thumb:

Bring yer butt to the Hill this July and you'll get all the help you can fathom in the short time you'll be there... :wink: :nod: :cheers:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's a quite respectable score, considering all you just changed.. :chortle: :thumb:
> 
> Bring yer butt to the Hill this July and you'll get all the help you can fathom in the short time you'll be there... :wink: :nod: :cheers:


Oh, I plan on coming... I want to bring my best so I can show you guys how us respectable mid-westerners can shoot.... :chortle:

Hopefully we get a chance to have a few beers as well... :darkbeer: Though, your buying... Im on vacation... :wink:

B~


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brad, just find us NC guys if you want a :darkbeer: For some reason all the :darkbeer: drinkers seem to hang around out tents. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Brad, just find us NC guys if you want a :darkbeer: For some reason all the :darkbeer: drinkers seem to hang around out tents. Looking forward to meeting you.


Thanks Prag... Do I have to look for the LOFT tent? :chortle:.... How many :darkbeer: do I have to drink to keep up with you guys?

Oh, and whats this CD challenge Ive heard so much about...?

B~


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LOFT banner will probably be on display. The quantity will be dependent on if Sarge comes. As far as the CD challenge, I'll just say that you can go through a stack of $ bills faster there than you can a strip bar.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:nod: Looking forward to this year, missed the past couple, but the travel is workin better for the Hill this year. :cheers:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> LOFT banner will probably be on display. The quantity will be dependent on if Sarge comes. As far as the CD challenge, I'll just say that you can go through a stack of $ bills faster there than you can a strip bar.


Not sure if I'm making it this year...want to...but may have to choose between that and nationals. I need to decide so I can get brewing...


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok my interest is peaked...You mentioned Cold adult sodas, strip bars, some HILL, a banner, a CD, and the month of July. I know this is code for someone is having a good time...now I need to know where and when. I will be traveling through the Carolinas in July trying to find Pennsylvania. I here they are giving away Silver Bowls there this year. Just free for the taking. Well small fee to register but who's counting. Do I need to plan a stop during my journey? 

Thanks Mike


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The shoot we're talking about in this thread is July 6 (practice day),7,8 in Cumberland Maryland. Not exactly the right time for a side trip to Nationals.

We do have a few ranges here in the Carolinas that might be worth stopping at on your way though. We only shoot on the days that end in "y" here so shoot me a PM, we can probably work out some kind of warm up round get together if you're interested in breaking up the journey...


----------

